# Where's the best place for a unique patterned martingale collar?



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

I'm looking for a martingale collar for Dante, and want a more unique one with a pattern. I don't want a solid color preferably....I definitely want the chain martingale like this: Personalized Martingale Collars with buckle - Embroidered vs the nylon.

Any suggestions? there was a GREAT vendor I bought one from at a dog show a couple years ago, but can't for the life of me remember the name of the vendor, and I let the collar go with a foster dog who worked beautifully in it, because it didn't fit any of my dogs at the time anyway.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Etsy - Your place to buy and sell all things handmade, vintage, and supplies and search for dog martingales
Martingale Collars & Dog Leashes | Pink Puppy Designs
http://lolaandfoxy.com/
should be a good start (I just got some of the chain martingales so had those handy!)


----------



## liv (Sep 1, 2010)

My friend makes beautiful collars!! Her Etsy store is: Nearly Naked Neckwear by NearlyNakedNeckwear on Etsy and if you don't see anything you like there, her website isNearly Naked Neckwear and you can custom order one from her hundreds of different samples. I'm trying to decide what to get for my two next month when the budget allows!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I got mine from this guy The Ultimate Leash: About Us and I LOVE it, I like it because it has the buckle vs putting it over the head as well.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I got Joy's at PetEdge. And a leash and collar to match. But I looked up their site and cannot find it on there. 

But I saw some very cool ones at the dog show in Cleveland. I got an all chain black martingale there. 

I have a small round leather one for shows with a leash. Got that at a show, cost me a fortune.

I do like Joy's because it is adjustable, but it is the last size 12-18 I think, the collar goes up to 20, and Joy still fits them both, but just and she is a small bitch.


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

www.allthingsbiothane.com makes chain martingales. They aren't necessarily "uniquely patterned" but you can choose a couple of different colors of biothane and different conchos/decorations, etc. to make it unique.


----------



## Josh's mom (Oct 30, 2010)

Check "2 hounds design" they have a ton of martingale collars in different fabrics. they're made for greyhounds so you can also get bigger widths. I like using a 1 1/2" collar on Josh, it doesn't feel like I'm choking him if he pulls. Also "Swanky pet.net" has some nice patterns, they only go up to 1" though


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

Collar Mania Custom Dog Collars - Home is a great place!


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

4TheDawgies said:


> Collar Mania Custom Dog Collars - Home is a great place!


Hey Maris could you make the chain martingale kind?

Maris makes martingale collars... I have an awesome one I got for Nova. I picked out my own fabric and gave her the specifications.


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

4TheDawgies said:


> Collar Mania Custom Dog Collars - Home is a great place!


I 2nd the Collarmania vote!!


----------



## TechieDog (Jan 13, 2011)

Pete's Dog Gear - home


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

Rott-n-GSDs said:


> Hey Maris could you make the chain martingale kind?
> 
> Maris makes martingale collars... I have an awesome one I got for Nova. I picked out my own fabric and gave her the specifications.


Yes I can


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Make one yourself. If you have any sewing skills at all, it's not hard:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...make-your-own-fabric-wrapped-flat-collar.html

I bought a "custom" chain martingale for Pimg, and was very displeased with the quality. I got it from a reputable source referred to on this forum. Paid $45. What a waste... If you have any sewing skills at all, you can do this. 

The martingale style didn't do what I wanted, so I ripped it apart and made a standard flat collar out of the parts. As such, I still have the chain part of the martingale- you can have it if you want. All you would need is a D ring and a clasp. (And fabric of course)


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

I forked over the $$ and just bought a really nice one from a local store here, I don't know if it's a chain or not though they do have a website - moochi and co (can't find the martingales online). I stopped in on a whim to see if they had any because it's more of a boutique than the big box stores. It wasn't cheap, but it's perfect pattern, color, and quality for my Malinois....I'm very happy with it. Thank you for the thought though wildo. Sometimes for me it's just easier paying for it!


----------

